

Web form usability: Better form submission feedback with jQuery - briancray
http://briancray.com/2009/07/28/increase-form-usability-replace-form-button-submit/
Browsers fail to give users effective feedback when the user submits a form. Users respond by clicking the submit button over and over. The problem compounds when users find out they’ve been charged 5 times or when you receive 5 contact submissions. Bummer.<p>The solution is to replace the submit button with a friendly message letting the user know the form is working.
======
ashishk
i might be missing something, but what is gained by using jquery? just use one
line of jscript to replace the button with some text.

~~~
jasonkester
That was my thought too. Why would I import somebody's 3rd party library to
save myself typing document.getElementById once on this page?

I'm sure jquery has its advantages for some things. Silly little javascript
tricks like this don't seem to me like they qualify.

~~~
briancray
Really great points about javascript everyone!

I guess I figured it was better to show how to do it with jQuery because many
people are interested in jQuery, and this code snippet gives them an extra
idea how jQuery works.

Thanks so much for your feedback!

------
pibefision
Check TypeKit.com. They have an excellent implementation on a simple subscribe
form.

